

Ask HN: Which tools are you using to edit graphics for web? - mkup

Which tools are you using to prepare small icons and drawings for the web?<p>For example (me in Windows environment):<p>1. MS Visio to draw diagrams<p>2. MS Paint to cut screenshots (from Google Image Search, from Visio print preview etc), make some pixel-level editing in 800% zoom mode and perform 2:1 or 4:1 downsampling<p>3. Color Detector by Cosmin Smeu to detect color codes on the screen<p>4. BenVista PhotoZoom to enlarge raster images<p>5. PhotoShop CS4 to add PNG transparency, rotate colorspace, adjust saturation/contrast, resample raster images<p>6. OptiPNG (console utility) by Cosmin Truta to compress/optimize PNG files.
======
unwiredben
On my PC, I'm a big fan of paint.net, the free editing software from
<http://www.getpaint.net/>

------
bottlerocket
I'm on a Mac, almost always Photoshop but I recently bought Pixelmator. Not
sure if I can use it for production work yet but I wanted to support their
effort if nothing else.

PNGpong widget to compress PNGs Illustrator for vector stuff

~~~
dholowiski
I use Pixelmator all the time on my mac, it's excellent and I rarely find
myself wishing for Photoshop.

------
wingspan
I used to use Fireworks all the time, I love the export comparison and
slicing.

Recently though I've taken to some free options (I'm on Windows mainly):

1\. Inkscape for all vectors

2\. Paint.NET for everything else

3\. PNGGauntlet for optimization (mashup of PNGOUT, DeflOpt, and OptiPNG).

4\. <http://instantsprite.com/> for sprites

------
bdfh42
Paint.NET would be a vast help in place of MS paint. Lots of plug-ins as well.

~~~
mkup
I didn't knew about it, thanks. Maybe it will replace slow, ugly and expensive
Photoshop for me; because I don't use most of the functions of that bloatware,
neither I understand what they are for.

------
graphite
I am using inkscape for vector, pinta/gimp for photos. For very complicated
vector graphics, I choose Torapp guilloche designer.

------
xackpot
I have always used GIMP for all the graphics on my website. It has got some
good filters that give great effects.

------
ohashi
GIMP is nice for those of us without photoshop.

I also like a tool called Pixie for color picking.

------
debacle
Paint.NET. It's such a simple program and there are a ton of really good
plugins.

------
meric
Artboard to draw simple graphics.

